# As Adorable As It Gets



## ThisIsMyUsername (Jul 29, 2013)

So I have been looking around for a buddy for Midna, because I am moving where I won't have to board her anymore. And I have came across this little guy. Talking to the owners and setting a day to go and see the cutie hopefully at the beginning of next month. 

The other horse in the picture is his sire. Will post a few more pictures later on.


----------



## Mertle (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## ThisIsMyUsername (Jul 29, 2013)

Rofl oh my gosh! That is priceless, matches my expression when I saw him exactly ;P I _was_ saving up to get my hair done XD _"was"_ being the key word (;


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

ThisIsMyUsername said:


>


Adorable ..........


.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

holy freaking huge doll eyes. I'll take two please...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It looks like Mini-Sky!!


----------



## ThisIsMyUsername (Jul 29, 2013)

*SouthernTrailsGA* I thought so too, I mean there are some _cute_ miniatures out there. But this little guy is just overwhelmingly adorable.

*Endiku* I love their eyes! The eyeliner look on horses is just one of those things I positively adore. 

*SkysEternalAngel* Oh my gosh! They do look a lot alike XD


----------



## ThisIsMyUsername (Jul 29, 2013)

Here are two more pictures of him


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Its official, you have to buy him so we can have more pictures. I'm in love over here.


----------



## ThisIsMyUsername (Jul 29, 2013)

Me too, I am absolutely in love with the little guy also. Already calling him mine in my head XD I can just see him and Midna chilling together.


----------



## Dripples (Aug 16, 2013)

Guys we gotta obey our president.


----------



## ThisIsMyUsername (Jul 29, 2013)

And two more, he will be ready to be weaned in a few weeks. So I hope to be visiting him then and hopefully bring him home ;D


----------



## ThisIsMyUsername (Jul 29, 2013)

*Dripples* Rofl, wonder if I can use that one on the guy selling him XP


----------



## Dripples (Aug 16, 2013)

Lol, worth a try :wink:


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I "awww"ed out loud at the first picture in the latest post. Adorable!!!


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

He is sooo cute!!! Looks a lot like daddy!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't think it's possible to be any cuter!!

On a more serious note, is Midna a kindly, quiet horse? I just wonder about the dynamic between the two of them as little precious is tiny and vulnerable. Otherwise I think you've got a good companion strategy in place. Best of luck with it (and you'll probably find you might want to add another mini to your herd so the other mini has company when Midna is out with you).


----------



## ThisIsMyUsername (Jul 29, 2013)

*SammysMom* Me too, I then dashed through the house showing him to everyone XD

*TrailRiderr* Almost like looking into a mirror (; 

*Chevaux* There was a mini where she was at before. Midna is as sweet as it gets. Where she is being boarded now the barn owner's puppy is her best buddy. I would still slowly introduce them to each other just to be _completely_ positive as to how she would react. 

Thanks for the advice


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Look at those little eyes! what a sweet looking little pony! love the pics!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww so cute!!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

o.o He's an absolute doll!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Uber cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Godgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

[/QUOTE] that is too cute to exist. oh my goodness!
what breed are they?


----------



## ThisIsMyUsername (Jul 29, 2013)

*My2Geldings* I was sucked in with those eyes of his XP 

*HorseLovinLady* Isn't he? At times I am not too sure if cute actually fully covers it (;


----------

